# Any Electrician?



## margaretwhite (Jun 17, 2009)

Anyone has contact of electrician who comes to the home to fix problem wif lighting?

How much does he charge?

Does the lighting shop at next door do house service?


----------



## kok328 (Jun 17, 2009)

Your best bet is to reference the yellow pages, call them and ask what their service charge is and what their hourly rate is.  Most likely the lighting shop just sells lighting but, they may have contacts that will install/repair their products.  Give them a call too.


----------



## chance7a (Jun 23, 2009)

This is not a referral forum. It is a DIY help forum. What an electrician charges depends on many factors including location and difficulty of job (and if he needs a new bass boat ).

If you want to do it yourself we can help but we need full details.


----------



## locknut (Jun 26, 2009)

Describe the problem you have. Perhaps we can guide you as to what might be wrong and what you might expect if and when you call an electrician in.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Aug 8, 2009)

Electricians:

If I were a suspicious person, I'd suspect that you typed your post on one computer and the original post by "margaretwhite" on another.  You must need business pretty bad.

Oh, and by the way, tell Margaret not to stop taking her medications.  She's getting all mixed up again.  45872 is the zip code for North Baltimore, Ohio.  Walnut Creek, CA is 94595 to 94598.


----------



## shan2themax (Aug 8, 2009)

Nestor, I gotta say that I just about peed my pants when I read this.... I live in Ohio and was thinking... Why does a CA addy have a OH zip.... and then I finished reading the posts..... that was pretty good!!!!


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Aug 8, 2009)

I just don't understand why someone would promote their business in such a way and do it in such a sloppy manner, and then drag their company name into the picture so their company looks bad too...

If Volvie Electrical didn't even take the time of day to make sure that this imaginary Margaret in California had a California ZIP code, what level of quality work would you expect of him?  I mean, if he can't even do a half-a$$ed job lying for himself, what kinda job is he gonna do for you?

It boils down to dumb and careless people presuming everyone else is equally dumb and careless.

http://zip4.usps.com/zip4/citytown_zip.jsp


----------



## travelover (Aug 9, 2009)

For a while this site was inundated with fake ask and answer dual posts, seemingly from offshore, judging by the English quality. Mostly just trying to direct web traffic to some cheesy home merchandise storefront.

Must think we are pretty dumb.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah, that would be almost as entertaining as them Nigerians were a coupla years ago.


----------

